

German exchange enforces High Frequency Trading bill - pacoverdi
http://xetra.com/xetra/dispatch/en/kir/navigation/xetra/300_trading_clearing/100_trading_platforms/100_xetra/950_hft

======
pacoverdi
Extract from circular:

 _[...] the German High Frequency Trading will require exchanges to determine
appropriate order-to-trade ratios and a fee for excessive system usage.
Moreover, rules for flagging orders that were generated through algorithmic
trading are to be included in the exchange regulations. These requirements are
not only relevant for high frequency traders, but for all participants who
generate orders algorithmically (e.g. participants facilitating quote
machines)._

